# Touch pad locks for doors?



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Touch pad locks for doors...

Does anyone have a recommendation on touch pad locks for doors? I am looking to add something so that when we have family coming in town it would be easy enough to give them a code rather than finding a way to get them a key. I would think those that have security systems would also possibly implement a lock like this.

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good topic! Curious what others use. :thumbup:

I have a key pad garage door opener - that's how our housekeeper, brother-in-law, moms, etc. get in when we're not home.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Same as Ware - programmable garage door opener. It's nice because when we are away, I can program a "valet" code that expires the next time I enter the master code. It's good for dog sitters, contractors, family, etc.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I have what Ware posted on the garage door and this Emtek keypad on all the other doors.

The schlage ones are good as well.

I do not have house keys. I think they are somewhere buried in a drawer somewhere but we do not carry them.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the same garage lock ware posted.

I also have this front door lock that is wirelessly connected to my security system.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I too have the same garage door key pad as Ware. I've been a little leery of the electronic door locks and I would like to hear more about them and what your thoughts were on them.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've been a little leery of the electronic door locks and I would like to hear more about them and what your thoughts were on them.


My thoughts exactly. They seem awfully convenient but am worried about the security of them(hacking and whatnot).


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My true feelings are "a lock will only keep a honest man honest." I would guess it's just as easy to pick a standard lock as it is for a Russian to come hack my front door.

I really enjoy the freedom of not having a key at all times, or the unsure feeling of not remembering if the front door was locked before leaving. I am able to look at the security app on my phone, and even lock the door driving down the highway if I did forget.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


>


Would you mind elaborating on your set up? I don't think I saw a post from you in the security cameras thread, maybe you just have security system and no cameras?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


>


That's sweet, Redtenchu!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Would you mind elaborating on your set up? I don't think I saw a post from you in the security cameras thread, maybe you just have security system and no cameras?


I only have the doorbell camera, but it has some cool features.

My favorite feature is the notification sent to my phone if motion is detected, I typically get the notification by phone before the doorbell is rang.

The setup also includes a 2 way speaker setup that allows me to speak to the person at the front door anytime, even when I'm at work. This gives me a great sense of security being away from home as I can give the illusion that I am home! Even if the intruder isn't fooled, he/she will know they've been recorded and that someone is aware. I feel this is enough to scare most petty criminals trying to score a quick smash and grab (the main security threat in OK).

It's all network connected with Vivint Home Security Systems.

Not sure if that answers your question, let me know if it doesn't.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind elaborating on your set up? I don't think I saw a post from you in the security cameras thread, maybe you just have security system and no cameras?
> ...


Yep, that's great thanks!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I have Schlage Connect deadbolts on all of my doors (front, rear, and garage). They're great as touchscreen locks but that's about where it ends. I'm using a Wink hub to connect them to the internet and that hub is extremely flaky. I haven't even been able to update the hub without it erroring out. I'm pretty disappointed I can't do more with connected locks, like automatically lock after 11 p.m. or at least send me a notification if the door isn't locked at 11.

Otherwise, it's great for when I go out for a run and I don't want to take my keys with me. Or I can grant a temporary entry code for a family member staying the weekend so they can come and go as they please.

If I did it over again, I would probably go with the Schlage Sense versions, which is HomeKit-compatible. Me and my girlfriend both use iPhones and I want to take better advantage of HomeKit. If I come into some money, I might replace them anyway.

One thing to note is the doors have to be able to line up pretty much perfectly with the strike plate. With my rear door it's a little out-of-plumb, so I have to push on it for the deadbolt to be able to insert itself into the strike plate. I ever need to lock the door remotely from my phone, it's a no-go. Sometimes it will unlock, but never lock.

I also have a Ring doorbell (the non-Pro version) which I just installed a week and a half ago. I like it but I need to adjust the sensitivity and put it on a wedge mount to get a better view. As it is now, I get a lot of notifications for cars passing by but I am experiencing a delay in motion notifications for people coming up my driveway and to my door, which is a little disappointing but the Amazon reviews did mention it.

I have a programmable garage door keypad like others, which is nice too. I don't really give that to visitors but it is nice to be able to open the garage from the outside, like when I come around the house from the backyard and need to get a tool out.


----------

